# Copy of Spanish legal report - overnighting in motorhomes



## ethnic (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi. A while back, I was shown a copy of a legal document, possibly signed by a Spanish minister, stating exactly what is legal ( and illegal) regarding staying overnight in a motorhome. 

I am not sure who showed it to me, but it may have been @vwalan. 

Does anybody have a copy of the document that they could forward to me.

Thanks in advance

Nigel


----------



## maureenandtom (Apr 2, 2017)

You should be able to download a copy from this link.

Dropbox - 08 v 74 Traffic Regs Spain English Translation.pdf

If it doesn't work then I can email you a copy.


----------



## BKen2 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Parking/Camping  Spain*

That is good information but a bit on the heavy side probably more than you would need ..have a look here gives a more practical picture of what you can and cant do ...click on the picture for more info ....



Motor Homes | N332 - Driving In Spain


Brian K


----------



## hotrats (Apr 2, 2017)

maureenandtom said:


> You should be able to download a copy from this link.
> 
> Dropbox - 08 v 74 Traffic Regs Spain English Translation.pdf
> 
> If it doesn't work then I can email you a copy.



A print out in Spanish and English will be a great addition to my travel paperwork,strait from the horses mouth.thanks for your find and post.


----------

